# The Greatest..



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

http://rocktrezor.blogspot.com/2007/11/joe-walsh-birthday-20111947.html


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I dig Funk #49 and a couple of others, but "the greatest" is quite a claim. Clearly in the "YMMV" catagory, in my opinion.

I will agree he has more individuality than most.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

the Greatest? here's what I've got:

The greatest album title: "You bought it, You Name it"
The greatest Drew Carey guest star
The greatest Eagles solo (Hotel California)
The greatest musician from the James Gang

yeah I guess life's been good to him so far. :smile:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I love Joe Walsh.


Great player, great writer and great singer.:bow:


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Joe Walsh is amazingly awesome...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't know if I'd say he's the "greatest" anything, but that's not intended as a slight either.

Although he was the most entertaining contestant I ever saw on the celebrity editions of Rock & Roll Jeopardy. Seriously.

I also saw him with the first edition of Ringo Starr's All Starr Band.
While there were other big names taking their turns playing their own stuff, and they did Beatles songs as well, the biggest applause/cheers/crowd reaction was when Joe played "Rocky Mountain Way" and "Life in the Fast Lane"--even if his talk box wasn't working that night. He tried, but it didn't work. STill a fun night.

Okay--he was the greatest member of that group.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

There's no such thing as the "Greatest".. there are millions of greats .. :bow:


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

danbo said:


> There's no such thing as the "Greatest".. there are millions of greats .. :bow:


But ... you put up the original post, with him being "The Greatest" ?

sigiifa


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I find it funny how much he looks like Harvey Keitel


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

lbrown1 said:


> I find it funny how much he looks like Harvey Keitel


Really?

Hmm, I don't see it.

Joe
Joe
Joe

Harvey
Harvey
Harvey


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

The article refers to him sharing the Eagles lead guitar duties with Glen Frey ......... ummmm seems to me that Don Felder's name went missing ....


----------

